# Anybody bring down a (utah) Snow goose this year?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont think I even saw any this year. anybody end up pickin any up? if so, pics? thanks!


Gee


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I did not see to many but I did see a guy getting checked at Farmington bay that had one. It was the first that I have actually seen taken in Utah.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Early in the season I saw a flock of about 50 or so at BRBR and I think the same flock at Harold Crane the next day. They were too high to shoot though. I haven't heard of anybody taking one this year though.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

killed a ross goose on the flats by the antelope island causeway!


----------



## bnatt (Sep 17, 2007)

We set up in field where we spotted a few mixed in with honkers, but the next day we had our limits by the time the flocks came by. We waited for bit after limiting out to see if the flocks with the Snow's would come in, but after scaring off a few flocks of Canada's we decided to pick up and leave. About half way through the clean up they came over but by that time all our gear was pulled and scattered everywhere.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I only got one this year.








Killed a few a year over the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

thats encouraging. I guess they are out there...


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

i seen a lot of them this year but they was always to high to shoot.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

i seen two huge flocks as the BRBR. both over 150 birds....way to high to shoot! although i am heaed on a spring snow goose hunt!!! yee-haww!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics Hamernhonkers and nice shooting!


----------



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

AM I JUST CRAZY OR IS PIC#3 AN IMMATURE SWAN?


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it is a swan. Look at the beak color and lack of black wing tips. Still, it's neat to see some snows that were taken in Utah.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

LABSRULE said:


> AM I JUST CRAZY OR IS PIC#3 AN IMMATURE SWAN?


I could be wrong, but I think they are ALL pics of snow geese, immature or otherwise.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

LABSRULE said:


> AM I JUST CRAZY OR IS PIC#3 AN IMMATURE SWAN?


Your looking at a "dirty snow" aka Blue color phase goose or a soon to be one, its molting to the dark feathers. I've saw them before down in Arkansas, very rarely they have dark heads and beaks, usually their heads are white with the orange beak.

It's defiantly not a swan, the necks too short to be a swan


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> LABSRULE said:
> 
> 
> > AM I JUST CRAZY OR IS PIC#3 AN IMMATURE SWAN?
> ...


Thank you Mojo.

He is an immature snow that I shot last year. He was running with 4 others two adults and two other juvi's. I am not sure what happened but they came by just out of range and then two minutes later here he came back and cupped right in and that was the end for him. I shot two of the other whites one mature and one juvi two day's later. The juvi that day looked just like him.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > LABSRULE said:
> ...


Your Welcome!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I always see snows when the swans come in. The problem is they are super high and you have to look close to distinguish between seagulls and snows. We just aren't used to seeing them around here so I think a lot of us don't realize how many really come through. 

Last year (2006) I had three fly over my blind that were within 15 yards - but I thought they were seagulls and didn't shoot. I am just not used to seeing them.

The only Utah snow I have ever shot was 20 years ago at Salt Creek. I had a swan tag, and was standing in the middle of the pond putting out duck decoys when the huge flock flew over me. I shot one bird, thought I had my swan, and didn't shoot at any others. From the angle they approached me I thought they were swans. I got the bird mounted - then had a roomates dog rip it to shreds later.


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

I dont think i have ever seen a snow in utah. But I dont get up north to hunt much. Not enough time.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Every snow I have shot has been in the southern 1/3rd of the state. You don't have to go north to find them :wink:


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hammerin,

Those are some cool pics...I like the one with geese hanging on the fence.

I think you could have picked a better place to display them instead of on some old tires :lol: :lol: Just ribbin ya!

Later


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow The snows look great... I saw a couple with some Canadians this year but they were to high... Also some big flocks but they weren't coming down they were flying south for sure.. But wow that does look close to a immature swan in pictures 3 but hey the pics look great looks like a couple great days of hunting Awesome............


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude I wanna go hunting with you. All the snows and the wood duck in picture three. Looks like awesome Utah hunts to me.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> Dude I wanna go hunting with you. All the snows and the wood duck in picture three. Looks like awesome Utah hunts to me.


I have just been lucky to be in the right spots at the right time the last few years  Well that and I didn't have kids and I was getting 70 or so day's in the field a year


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was outside a little bit ago and saw a flock of 5 flying over; they were headed south.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I found about 30 head of snows and 6 blues here on my honey hole Thursday. Man I hate it when the season ends. If we could have a spring hunt I could pound the crap out of them :wink:


----------

